# Switching from AXI0M to Gummy



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

I absolutely love AXI0M, believe me. This rom is great. But been having quite a few data drops on B15 and with Droidth3ory currently Bionic-less/busy I just would like to try out Gummy's Rom until we get an AXI0M update

So my questions are:
Can I use safestrap instead of CWM to flash this?

I'm gonna assume factory reset, clear cache, clear dalvik, and format /system?

Gapps and the Gummy rom all i need?

I'm pretty confident about the last two confirmations but just wanted to make sure on safestrap vs CWM.

Thanks in advance! and lemme know if im missing anything else

-Airwreck


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes. You can install it with safestrap.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

everything went perfectly smooth. Already miss AXI0M but loving 4.0.4 and data connectivity. And ps thank you smokedkill


----------



## cruiser86 (Oct 27, 2011)

installed axiom aokp on my bionic coming from gummy, wiped with safestrap and did all of the usual stuff and lost root. not sure what happened. is there something I missed.? help please.


----------

